# Icons too big



## tornviel (Nov 14, 2000)

sombody help!!!!
suddenly my icons and all the windows on my computer became too large I tried making them smaller with the appearance window under properties but the windows are still too big HELP ME PLEASE!!!
Teresa


----------



## D'dubyaO (Jul 5, 2000)

First, check your resolution: Right-click your desktop, choose Properties, and go to the Settings tab. Under "Screen Area," look to see what you're set at. You're probably at 640x480 or 800x600; try moving the slider to the right and applying the setting. Good Luck!


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

If you have a wheel mouse and you have a open window. Try holding the Ctrl key down as you roll the wheel..

The problem is most likely the resolution. But The Wheel Tip works somtimes too..


----------

